# 69 Lemans Front Valance



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I am not sure how you post parts for sale but I have a 69 Lemans Front Valance 4sale. Needs some work but not much. I got lucky with a new one at a swap meet here in NJ so I wont be needing this one. I also have another for a 68 GTO that needs to be molded back in place in some areas.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey chui, you need to post this in the 64-74 for sale section an include a picture and price - forum rules. Dan


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

kool. considerate done:lurk:


----------

